# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Hand-Sculpted Industrial Battlemap (With WIP pictures)

## The Lazy One

Hello everyone! 

Sharing this although it's quite an old project. In fact, I just realized that this forum section exists at all! 

It started as a personal sculpt for a 15mm wargaming table for my Round of Fire (https://www.wargamevault.com/product...re--Core-Rules) skirmish rules. 
I wanted it to look convincing and realistic, but at the same time I wanted to have tiles for quicker games, where measurements can be done by counting rather than by ruler.

That said, I did sculpt and cast individual tiles, gluing them on MDF and then painting it all. 









After a while, I realized it would have worked nicely in digital. Due to the small reliefs (including grass tufts) my scanner couldn't manage to produce sharp images, so I used a good camera instead. The four pictures then got merged after some painful Photoshop time to blend the colours of the four squares together. 



I test-print it for 15mm games (a 60x60 cm square) and for 28mm games (I chose a 90x90 area, it could be printed at 120 but the details might start to look odd), and put it on WgV for a few dollars too.




C&C welcome, although it's unlikely I'll do something like this in the future, even as a commission.  :Mad: 
Shall I post a "finished only" image on the completed maps section too?

Cheers
Jack

----------


## The Lazy One

I guess I got the wrong section for this. Is it possible to move it in the "Board Game mapping" section? 

Meanwhile, i've found a nice picture in my archive worth sharing: 


Cheers
Jack

----------


## Ilanthar

Moved it for you  :Wink: .
And it's looking very nice, by the way!

----------


## The Lazy One

Thank you sir! Much appreciated!

----------


## Redrobes

Very cool - I like it. For stitching up the four photos, Hai Etik told me about Hugin's ability to do it and that works real well. It will auto align and auto blend out the light level differences for you.

----------


## The Lazy One

Interesting! I feel that in this case the work needed a manual input: the four tiles were actually slightly different in colors (blending them manually was a pain) and to make them look right took a lot of "spot" editing. Several hours, in fact.

----------

